# Can I collect Jobseekers Benefit any day of the week?



## uncertain (17 Feb 2009)

My Jobseekers Benefit is in the Post Office every Wednesday.Does anyone know do I have to collect it on Wednesday or can I leave it til next day? Thanks


----------



## Guest128 (17 Feb 2009)

Why not just ring your post office and ask them?

Also see here


----------



## padco (20 Feb 2009)

Your entitlement to be paid JB at the PO expires after 3 days. After that you have to return to the Local Offfice and explain why you did not collect it on time. But remember the PO will be busy on Thursday and Friday paying pensions and other sw payments so there may be a Q


----------



## Welfarite (23 Feb 2009)

Contact the PO as arrangments for collection can vary from place to place


----------

